# Sad day in my home :(



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Yesterday two of my does kidded.
One was an abortion, the other had twins only one survived.
This morning I came out to check the goats and found that my other doe had kidded.
4 out of the 5 dead


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

All were first time moms.
I will definitely be looking into abortion disease and be a lot more careful with future pregnancies.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss of the babies.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh my goodness I'm terribly sorry for all your loss I hope the rest of your kidding season goes good


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

How terrible,it think something must be going on, some of the more experienced goaters may Have some advice,I'm so sorry for your losses, what a terrible day.Hang in there:hug:


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I only have one doe left to kid, & I think she still has about a month left. (I hope!)
Maybe I could get some advice on trying to prevent it from happening to her too.
Thanks for the support guys, it means alot


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

awwwww...Im VERY sorry your going through this.....I know how excited you were from your previous posts..You have some AWESOME looking goats! NO DOUBT that their getting the BEST of care from you!! All you can do in a situation like this is to try and figure out what happened, learn from it, and keep moving fwd..
Prayers Sent for YOU, and the mourning mothers that lost their babies...
Keep Your Head Up!! Things will get better!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I wish i had some helpful advice for you. I"m trully sorry this has happened to you *hugs*


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how sad  
Im so sorry :hug:
I hope you can find out what exactly happened and how to prevent it from happening again


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

take one of the dead kidz and/or placenta to the vet for testing which will tell you hoe to treat the last doe


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So sorry :hug: You can have the testing done to find out for sure what is going on, better to know now than when the next breeding season comes around.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree try to get them tested. Here in Tn they will do an autopsy for free (Call your vet and see if they do it in your state also) and we got the results back the same day. They will be able to tell you if there is some sort of deficiency going on or a disease in your herd. Im so sorry for all the losses and I hope your last doe is okay.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so very sorry  Losing a kid <or doe> is my absolute biggest fear at kidding season. I don't want to lose anyone, so I can't imagine what you've been through.
Were you there during all the births? The last one, did the mama clean her babies, were the sacks open, or did they suffocate?
We had a doe this year who had an unusually thick bag that didn't break when she delivered, and she wasn't about to break it. If we hadn't been there we would have lost that kid for sure. That was her 2nd kidding.

I would definitely have placenta/kid tested and see what's going on, and I'd do it ASAP, so if it's something going on in your herd you might be able to find out how to save the kids from your next doe due.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

I actually wasn't there for the birth, but the kids who didn't make it were considerably smaller than the ones who survived.
I believe they weren't developed enough and the boy who did survive was 9.2lbs but seems pretty weak,.. I have been working with him a lot today trying to get him to eat, he's been having a hard time finding the milk. Thank you


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

KymberLeAnn said:


> Well I only have one doe left to kid, & I think she still has about a month left. (I hope!)
> Maybe I could get some advice on trying to prevent it from happening to her too.
> Thanks for the support guys, it means alot


I would give her LA 200 shots. for at least 4 days in a row, can give for o5 days. 1 cc per 40 lbs.

Most kidding diseases are treated with a tetracyclene product. 
LA 200 injectable or equivalant, I have read biomycin doesn't sting as bad.
aureomycin 4G crumbles(pellets to mix in feed)
or water soluble tetracyclene

We use 4G every year. Started using it around 6 years ago, when we had a similar experience. It is affordable, helps with any kidding diseases and helps with nice even sized kids.

There is also some vaccines that some people use on their farms for cattle for leptospirosis and chlamydia, we haven't tried those yet.

Sorry, you had a rough kidding season.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Definitely get a necropsy done.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

kristinatucker said:


> I agree try to get them tested. Here in Tn they will do an autopsy for free (Call your vet and see if they do it in your state also) and we got the results back the same day. They will be able to tell you if there is some sort of deficiency going on or a disease in your herd. Im so sorry for all the losses and I hope your last doe is okay.


 WOW, they do the autopsy for free there? I sure wish we had something like that here that people could take advantage of. I think it would help disease control.

I'm so sorry you had so many problems. :hug:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

You mention he's having a hard time finding the milk, have you checked her to be sure she's good on letting it out of her teats? I'd keep at it, even if I have to hold the doe and have someone direct the boy. You want to be sure he gets all that good colostrum and moms milk.


----------



## KymberLeAnn (Sep 16, 2012)

The doe doesn't have a problem with him eating but for some reason he hasn't figured out where exactly the teat is yet. I have held him down and shoved it in his mouth & he drinks but I sure hope he finds it for himself soon, I don't want to have to worry about him so much! Lol
Will LA 200 hurt the doe if she doesn't have the abortion disease?
I plan on talking to our vet today to ask pricing on getting fetuses tested but I would like to do something for Diez so I don't have to worry about her so much.
Oh and one more question.
My little doeling has thick yellow poo that keeps getting stuck to her backside. Is this normal?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry fr your loss.

I would also make sure that doe has milk in her teat. My does seem to always have a big plug in them that prevents them from really getting anything.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

KymberLeAnn said:


> The doe doesn't have a problem with him eating but for some reason he hasn't figured out where exactly the teat is yet. I have held him down and shoved it in his mouth & he drinks but I sure hope he finds it for himself soon, I don't want to have to worry about him so much! Lol
> Will LA 200 hurt the doe if she doesn't have the abortion disease?
> I plan on talking to our vet today to ask pricing on getting fetuses tested but I would like to do something for Diez so I don't have to worry about her so much.
> Oh and one more question.
> My little doeling has thick yellow poo that keeps getting stuck to her backside. Is this normal?


Being she is 4 months pregnant you are fine treating the doe, even if she doesn't have a kidding disease. 
If your herd has a kidding disease, you need to treat everyone, even the buck. 
and then treat again 30 days before they are rebred.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

To answer your question about the yellow poop, yes, that is normal. It can be really sticky, you may have to wipe it off
their little rears for a few days. Little kids can get their poop chute glued closed with the yellow sticky stuff! It will eventually
get like yellow curds then eventually turn to little berries when they get older. 

So sorry to hear of all your kidding troubles.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Try giving the little boy 1/2 cc vitamin B complex by mouth. It will help his brain wake up and get him going better.


----------

